
Estonia’s Digital Nomad Visa is here - soheilpro
https://medium.com/e-residency-blog/estonias-digital-nomad-visa-is-here-540cf6389ba1
======
lostmsu
This sounds great! The only pity is that eventually you would have to learn
local language.

